# WoodBugs?



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

hey i heard that insects are good to feed your rbp. so i threw in a few wood bugs and they seemed to enjoy them .. ate every last one i threw in. i was wonderin if there okay for them... and what other insects that i can find around my house that would be good for them ??

BTW i know about the poisons in the grass.. but i live in a very small community and i know no one uses that stuff in the grass so i know there fine and free of diseases containin toxins.


----------



## eestcoastp (Jun 8, 2006)

Lector said:


> hey i heard that insects are good to feed your rbp. so i threw in a few wood bugs and they seemed to enjoy them .. ate every last one i threw in. i was wonderin if there okay for them... and what other insects that i can find around my house that would be good for them ??
> 
> BTW i know about the poisons in the grass.. but i live in a very small community and i know no one uses that stuff in the grass so i know there fine and free of diseases containin toxins.


What are woodbugs-----termites?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd assume that he means woodlice.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, what are you classifying as a "woodbug"?


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

a woodbug is those little grey bugs you find under most rocks and peices of wood, if you touch them or something they will roll up into a ball like an armidillo.. you guys know what im talkin about ??


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Lector said:


> a woodbug is those little grey bugs you find under most rocks and peices of wood, if you touch them or something they will roll up into a ball like an armidillo.. you guys know what im talkin about ??


Oh yeah, those are neat little bugs. My family has always called them "rolley polley" bugs.







I didn't know they were called wood bugs. Do they live in wood or something?
~Taylor~


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

haha im not sure, my family always called them wood bugs







so i'm not really sure what there called .. lol

Anyways you msut know what im talkin about, so you think there healthy and good protein for my rbs?


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I know what youa re talking about... They can Swim Right? We call them Carpenter's here.

Sow Bugs I believe is what you are talking about.... 
http://www.pestcontrolcanada.com/INSECTS/sow_bugs.htm
They are harmless adn if your fish are eating them they should be find.. as long as no pesticides are involved.... if they are the ones i am thinking of they can swim also possibly??

-Justin


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

lol kk ..... and they dont really swim.. they float on there backs but will end up sinking .. some just sunk right away..


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

we always called them rolley pollies


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

yea justin thats what i was talkin about.. so i guess there prolly good in protein for them ??


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Most Certainly, matter afact i have seen many children eat them! haha if you have easy access to them i would definlty feed them to your p's as long as they like them. I wouldn't go out of my way to find any or buy them. But if theya re around defintly throw them in. they won't hurt your fish!









Good Luck
-Justin


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If you do feel like purchasing them, look for them as Wood Lice, Sow Bugs or Pill Bugs...


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Or you could look in moist places like under rotten logs! Defintly the cheapest way! i would never purchase these just to feed my P's. UNLESS one of the neighbours children were catching and selling them to me!









-Justin


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

meh, im not a big fan of buying things.. there all around my house so.

btw thanks a lot Justin, more then enough info there


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

They are also called isopods and they are excellent food for your fish. They aren't actually insects, but something closer to shrimp and lobsters.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

THAT SHOULD BE OK TO FEED THEM. I DONT THINK THERE POISONUS!

ICEMAN!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Sweet more free food. Free Is good.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEMAN330824 said:


> THAT SHOULD BE OK TO FEED THEM. I DONT THINK THERE POISONUS!
> 
> ICEMAN!


They're not.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> They are also called isopods and they are excellent food for your fish. They aren't actually insects, but something closer to shrimp and lobsters.












I wondered if anyone was going to mention that they are actually crustaceans!!!


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

haha i have always called the rollie pollies too


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Sweet .. now thatr i know there good for them i'll collect a whole bunch


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> They are also called isopods and they are excellent food for your fish. They aren't actually insects, but something closer to shrimp and lobsters.


Well technically they are Called Sowbugs and pill bugs which are a part of the isopod family which is a type of crustacean. Thats a mouth full if i ever typed one!









for more information you could visit http://www.mov.vic.gov.au/crust/isopogal.html they have different types of isopods there...

-Justin


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't stick your tongue out just yet, Justin. The term isopod refers to an ORDER of crustacean, not a FAMILY.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Don't stick your tongue out just yet, Justin. The term isopod refers to an ORDER of crustacean, not a FAMILY.


In case anyone asks about the good old taxonomic system groupings from most general to most specific, here it is:

Kingdom/Phylum/Class/Order/Family/Genus/Species

I won't even get into the sub-this, super-that, etc...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Don't stick your tongue out just yet, Justin. The term isopod refers to an ORDER of crustacean, not a FAMILY.


In case anyone asks about the good old taxonomic system groupings from most general to most specific, here it is:

Kingdom/Phylum/Class/Order/Family/Genus/Species

I won't even get into the sub-this, super-that, etc...








[/quote]
*K*ing *P*hilip *C*ame *O*ver *F*rom *G*ermany on a *S*hip

That's how I learned it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

King Phillip Came Over For Green Spaghetti here.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> In case anyone asks about the good old taxonomic system groupings from most general to most specific, here it is:
> 
> Kingdom/Phylum/Class/Order/Family/Genus/Species
> 
> I won't even get into the sub-this, super-that, etc...


*K*ing *P*hilip *C*ame *O*ver *F*rom *G*ermany on a *S*hip

That's how I learned it.








[/quote]

Well, I've heard many different variations, all with a king or kings doing something!


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> They are also called isopods and they are excellent food for your fish. They aren't actually insects, but something closer to shrimp and lobsters.












I wondered if anyone was going to mention that they are actually crustaceans!!!
[/quote]

haha thats crazy


----------

